# show kings ???



## hugh (Apr 27, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of show kings. Are they more difficult to breed then regular pigeons? Both pairs have laid 2 sets of eggs and nested, with no results. The one pair is starting the 3 rd set. I have a bunch of homers and they have no problems reproducing. These pigeons were born in the fall of 08 if that makes a difference.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I really don't know the answer to your question, I don't breed my kings. 
I am sure someone will be able to give you some answers.

Reti


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine have no trouble at all. You may want to trim the feathers around their vents. Mine have never had any trouble though with fertility so I never trimmed but you may want to try.

I mainly use them as fosters.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

hugh said:


> I have 2 pairs of show kings. Are they more difficult to breed then regular pigeons? Both pairs have laid 2 sets of eggs and nested, with no results. The one pair is starting the 3 rd set. I have a bunch of homers and they have no problems reproducing. These pigeons were born in the fall of 08 if that makes a difference.


*Hi HUGH, I think that you should have posted this question on the show forum. However here is the web site for the AMERICAN KING CLUB www.angelfire.com/ak5/akc1/home.html You can also contact the district leader of the 6th district Gary Smith in Pekin,IL his phone number is 309-346-1522 he raises Kings and I am sure he can help you.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just moved this to the Show Forum ..

Terry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Hugh, show kings are known for being poor breeders, which is why the utility king was created by crossing in racing homer for increased squab production, even thiough it decreased the size of the meat birds produced.
Runts, an even larger breed, are also poor producers.
Have you checked the eggs to see if they were fertile?
If they were fertile, you may want to swap the next set under a pair of homers with eggs that were layed around the same time.
Keith


----------



## hugh (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

